# Hacking Naruto Shippuden Gekitou Ninja Taisen Special



## moongem (Jan 24, 2012)

Okay, a few months ago I made a thread called, "Hacking Naruto Shippuden Clash of Ninja Rev 3". Well, it's graduated! Now it's on GNT SP and I thought I'd share some of my work! More, this time, then last... and better quality!


*Spoiler*: _Zaneku_ 









*Spoiler*: _Rinko_ 









*Spoiler*: _Mazuku_ 















*Spoiler*: _Kigi vs Rinko_ 









*Spoiler*: _Karasu_ 









*Spoiler*: _Onikaru vs Reizo_ 








If you are curious about the origins of these hacks, just say so! I'll fill you in


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 24, 2012)

Reminds me of Brawl Hacks.

Yeah, they're good like your previous work.


----------



## moongem (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks for your kind words. Wouldn't it be awesome if as much work was being put into this as Brawl? I'd love to tinker with movesets and models from other games xD


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 24, 2012)

Dunno know what I'm even looking at.


----------



## Raidoton (Jan 24, 2012)

It's too simple. Just color swap... Can't you add some symbols?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 24, 2012)

Oh...recolors...yay...


----------



## Pein (Jan 24, 2012)

so whats with the names? you change the color and name them?


----------



## moongem (Jan 24, 2012)

Just a fast update, some characters I didn't focus on in the last post.


*Spoiler*: _Onikaru_ 









*Spoiler*: _Reizo_ 









*Spoiler*: _Minzuri_ 









*Spoiler*: _Minari vs Shiro_


----------



## moongem (Jan 24, 2012)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Oh...recolors...yay...


Actually, not just recolors. Some models are from previous games and the models are being put over other characters for move-set swaps!
Although some characters are more like recolors... I altered pts Ino's clothing to look like a minimized version of Naruto's jacket and, on Reizo, turned his jacket into the Hakumei Seidei uniform... oh, and I changed his eyes.


Pein said:


> so whats with the names? you change the color and name them?


Well, these textures are based on an RP that takes place 500 years after Naruto's death. So these are different people. Well, there suppose to be... 
I have had voice acting done for an english dub of the game and have been working on swapping the current voice file for the new ones ^^

On another note, if I had any experience in modifying 3d models, I could... I just know how.



Raidoton said:


> It's too simple. Just color swap... Can't you add some symbols?


Mhm, I agree. Color-swaps are simple. That's why Onikaru, Minzuri, Reizo and Karasu have "symbols" and designs. Granted, that they aren't perfect.


----------



## Dom Rafael (Jan 3, 2014)

Hi! I'm new here, and I'm trying to change the musics of this game, but I can't! the musics cut off! do you have any idea?
In this game, there are two streams folders: STREAM and _STREAM: which do I change?
Please! lol.
Peace


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Jan 3, 2014)

Liked the designs. Wish I could play this with someone


----------



## Dom Rafael (Jan 3, 2014)

Ino Yamanaka said:


> Liked the designs. Wish I could play this with someone



Humm...

What I do:

Use the brawbox, convert the tracks with adacity an all. But, as I said, the music still cut off. And still there are two folders in SOUND: STREAM and _STREAM. Which of one do I cahnge the musics? what to do to make my musics play normal?

About play this game, I can playt online. And you?? lol

Peace


----------



## Dom Rafael (Jan 3, 2014)

I followed thi site, except the the BRSAR Patcher.

Sauce.

Peace


----------



## Iruel (Jan 3, 2014)

meh. would be cool if it was real characters.


----------



## Dom Rafael (Jan 3, 2014)

Agree. Sorry about that. Nothing can be compared to play side-by-side with a friend.

Peace


----------



## Dom Rafael (Jan 4, 2014)

So... can someone help me? here are the musics that cut off:

bgm_stg_ajito_r2
bgm_stg_akatsuki_ex2
bgm_stg_enshujyo_ex1
bgm_stg_honsen_r2
bgm_stg_konoha_ex_ex1
bgm_stg_konoha_gc_r2
bgm_stg_konohayoru_b_r2
bgm_stg_kyuubi_gc3
bgm_stg_mori_r2
bgm_stg_sansukumi_gc3
bgm_stg_shumatsu_gc_gc4
bgm_stg_suna_enter_ex1
bgm_stg_tenchi_ex2
bgm_stg_yorumori_r2
bgm_story_11_r2

I've tried these in 4 and 6 channels with BRSAR Builder, and nothing. I'm going to try with 8 channels.

Peace


----------



## Dom Rafael (Jan 4, 2014)

Tried with 8 channels... NOTHING!

Peace


----------



## Dom Rafael (Jan 5, 2014)

I've used the MKWII BSAR BRSTM Patcher, and I did some musics to play well. Now these still cut off, even with 4 channels (I'm trying with 6 channels today, and tomorrow, the showdown: 8 channels):

bgm_stg_ajito_r2
bgm_stg_enshujyo_ex1
bgm_stg_honsen_r2
bgm_stg_konoha_ex_ex1
bgm_stg_konoha_gc_r2
bgm_stg_konohayoru_b_r2
bgm_stg_kyuubi_gc3
bgm_stg_sansukumi_gc3
bgm_stg_yorumori_r2
bgm_story_11_r2

Any help would be just great.

Peace


----------



## Dom Rafael (Jan 6, 2014)

Making my last attempt: doing with the 10 last music that still cut off, even with MKWII BRSAR BRSTAM Patcher v1.

Peace and someone can help me??? lol.


----------



## Dom Rafael (Jan 6, 2014)

Sorry, forgot: now with 8 channels.

Peace


----------



## BlueSol (Sep 4, 2014)

Hey guys,
Sorry to bump an old thread but I'm attempting to add some new stuff to the GNT series.  I can model and animate but I'm new to the wii hacking arena.  I have been able to rip the models from brawlbox and view them and change textures but nothing I change shows up on the characters.  I'm wondering what you guys did to swap out the models?  I'm running Special right now but I'm pretty sure the architecture of most of the games are the same.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------

